# Fuel pump wont shut off!



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

***Battery has to be disconnected*** The float bowl is over full, gas is spraying out of where the float needle is, and the fuel pump is running with the truck off. I have to disconnect the battery. It was not spraying gas yesterday, (BTW I just tore down the engine to change head gasket and front cover to put chain back on the gear and it hasnt ran in 2 weeks) and I cut and taped all the wires back that I had to cut off to take the carb off in the first place, but I disconnected all the wires and the fuel pump still comes on when I touch the negative terminal to the battery... Its driving me crazy, is it a vacuum thing? Im pretty sure I did the vacuum lines mostly correct.. I would be extremely grateful for any help! *(I dont know if this makes a difference but I refilled the manual trans yesterday and the bottle was excessively pushed upon those wires)*


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Are you sure everything is wired correctly? why did you "cut" the wires? (there is a fuel pump control (relay) under the right side on the dash, black box...)


----------



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

I cut the wires to get the carburetor off. Also, when I put everything back toget, the wire insert (one horizontal plug and one vertical plug *| _ * somehow was 4 or 5 inches from the carb ??? so I had to cut and lengthen that. but even with all the wires unplugged, the fuel pump STILL runs constantly with battery connected =(


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the fuel pump control unit is good, then I would think you have a hot wire going to the pump that shouldnt be..


----------



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

that should be what? what wire could it be =(


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It sounds as if this issue is beyond a simple forum diagnosis. You should not have had to CUT any wires to remove the carb.


----------

